# Lucy and Ethel



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

RIR x Delaware pullets. "Cherry eggers"
Will lay cherry colored eggs.
The pen area has an addition on it of 10x20 for the hens in the winter if it snows, so now their winter snow pen is a total of 30 feet long from the coop.
The coop is perfect now, no more hens till next year if i decide to get more, it has to be somethi g good to get me to get more.. egg sales have increased at work to 10 doz a week , so between me and my neighbor we have been able to sell alot. Now eggs have dropped off so we start up selling again in spring when the hens start laying again. Everyone is getting along great and after I rehomed the rsl everyone is much calmer.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Did you get them from a hatchery or breed them yourself?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Red Cross from Townline. RIR male X Columbian female.Standard brown egg.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I got them from a woman who crossbreed the hen she got from a breeder in texas to her RIR rooster. She said the mother lays cherry eggs too so bred her , her 2nd set of pullets. 1st set lays cherry color eggs, she said mine will lay cherry too, so we will see , these were born in july , I figure next spring I should see eggs


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I met the rooster and hen parents, both very sweet. The woman's 12 yr old daughters show the roosters and seramas. The rooster is a house pet lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How many chickens do you need to get 10 dozen a week? I would have it easy just to stand out side my house on Fridays at 5 oclock. What do you charge?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lucy and Ethyl are very cute!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Correct me if I am wrong, but, I thought Cherry Eggers, were another name for a production red, and that they lay brown eggs. I would be very curious to see a cherry colored egg when they do start laying


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

At the moment I get 12- 13 dozen per week from 34 hens.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We charged $3 a doz, $4.50 for an 18 pack.my friend next door has 30 hens, hers pumped out 8 doz a week and mine 2 doz on a bad week. Then they all started molting so eggs decreased.plus it now gets dark at 630. 

I too am curious to the cherry egger eggs. The woman told me if they don't lay the cherry color she will buy them back from me.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

8 hens I am not sure. I was told they are RIR x Delaware cross, but not from a hatchery. I'll see next spring what they lay


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Cackle sells a "cherry egger" they state that it lays brown eggs.
A RIR x Delaware hen is a Red Sex Link.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

One of the things I wanted was a "diverse" egg basket. I plan on adding dark egg layers later. Was curious several months ago when I saw the term "cherry egger" hoping for a ruddy redder egg. Everything I saw said brown eggs. Post a photo when you get the first one. If it is truly a "cherry" color egg, then I will be all over that lol!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I like a colorful basket too. When mine all Lay I get tan,blue,olive green,light green,pink.










These were from the summer. The brown ones were from my rsl. 
I am very curious on the new ones to see what color they lay, same with my legbars, they haven't laid yet , they should lay either green or blue, and my polish are just for looks. I think they lay white eggs but am not sure.my broody silkie lays a white egg when she does lay lol.
Supposedly my cream legbar rooster will give auto seed eggs if I hatch any eggs the chicks will be auto sexed, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How pretty!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm going to follow this as well. Hopefully within the next month, DH and I will be able to get back on the coop improvements and I plan on adding to the flock in the Spring. I like for all the hens to lay different eggs so it's super easy to see who lays when and how many per week. Cherry colored eggs would be THE BOMB! Pun intended. I know, it's crazy but it's part of the wonderfulness of me. Hee hee.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

We ended up with 4 colored egg layers, Couldn't find anyone that had pullets the age I was getting at the time that laid dark eggs. So varying shades of brown, then with the 3 easter eggers, hopefully Blue/green eggs, the Legbar should lay blue. One of my Easter eggers is a cream legbar/swedish flower mix, so hopefully light green too much to ask for olive lol The anticipation is killing me, but have a loooong time to wait. Oldest is 12 weeks, youngest is 8 weeks.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 7 black ameracaunas, and an Easter egger who is grey. Two ameracaunas I can tell who lays what lol


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I had 4 Black Ams.. Lost one a couple weeks back ... Just found the corpse when trying to find an escaped Am. 

We did get the escaped one back.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had an EE once that laid light pink eggs. Her mother did too. They eggs were from this man named RiderKen. He may be deceased by now. Nice man.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

No.. I had rsl and they did not look like these. Oh well. Brown eggs are ok. They will add color at least. These two new ones look nothing like the red sex links I had . I got them from tractor supply so they were hatchery birds. Total bullies to the other hens once they hit a year old. 
I paid $15 each for these new pullets. At least they came from a good breeder who shows her birds then tsc. I guess I'll wait and see what color brown they lay next spring. The woman said they should lay in january, but I'll wait till spring.
My one black hen lays a light pink egg.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Zamora, The Easter eggers sometimes lay regular cream eggs, I had two others that laid cream eggs. It's a crap shoot especially on hatchery chicks as to whether they lay colored eggs. 
Your best bet is to go to see the hens you want, check out the home,how the chickens are kept , and buy from the best homes. I only buy now from people I get to see where the hens come from. I got screwed when I first started so now I learned. Or I hatch my own as I have a broody silkie. Attend shows, check out the birds, talk to the breeders to find what you want. My polish hens are just eye candy, they don't lay alot but that's fine by me. The rest of them lay really good when they are not molting.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Red Sex Links are a hybrid not a breed. Different combinations of birds can make them so not all RSL will look alike.
http://www.cacklehatchery.com/redsexlink.html
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/261208/sex-linked-information


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh I didn't know that.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

As long as they remain nice like the parents I saw and held that is fine


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I have 2 RSL hens 4 BSL hens and a BSL roo , none are aggressive or mean.I have read reviews where people have had mean ones.It is my assumption that the mean ones came from an aggresive RIR roo that was used in the breeding.


----------

